# Who do we contact about "trolling"?



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Just curious on what are we supposed to do as far as contacting staff when we see an obvious "troll", who's sole purpose is to follow certain people around and try and butt heads with them about everything and anything? Is the ignore list the best route to go or does something else need to be done?


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Report the thread if you think there is a troll on it. We can't always figure out immediately if someone is a troll so we might let some people post that might, or might not be trolls.

You can always put a poster on your ignore list if you don't like someone posts. 

sweetpea


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

sweetpea said:


> Report the thread if you think there is a troll on it. We can't always figure out immediately if someone is a troll so we might let some people post that might, or might not be trolls.
> 
> You can always put a poster on your ignore list if you don't someone posts.
> 
> sweetpea


Thanks Sweetpea - problem now solved!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Cee Paul said:


> Thanks Sweetpea - problem now solved!


For a while, at least.


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

Please just report a post if you feel the person is a troll. We will look into it.


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd call security. those buggers can be nasty is left unchecked!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

The ignore feature is great, makes forum life much more pleasant.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

Holland said:


> The ignore feature is great, makes forum life much more pleasant.


I have to agree with you on that! :smthumbup:


----------



## geek down (May 10, 2012)

Cee Paul said:


> Just curious on what are we supposed to do as far as contacting staff when we see an obvious "troll", who's sole purpose is to follow certain people around and try and butt heads with them about everything and anything? Is the ignore list the best route to go or does something else need to be done?


Obvious troll is obvious..


----------

